# ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet?



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

This recall was announced on 4 Feb, and I've got two of the affected cars, but have yet to see a letter from VW. Anybody else get one? I think the dates were 10/00 - 9/01 NB/Golf/Jetta.


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (spongebob_squarepants)*

We have a shelf full of those ABS units at work, but they haven't started being installed yet. Not a one.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (spongebob_squarepants)*

What's the rush? This is not a big problem and should be handled as time permits.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (NC-GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What's the rush? This is not a big problem and should be handled as time permits.[HR][/HR]​Gee I don't know, just something about the ABS unit failing and your car catching on fire. Not much to worry about I guess.


----------



## ChrisMD (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (spongebob_squarepants)*

I haven't heard anything about this recall. Are those dates build-dates? If so, then my car will be affected. But I haven't gotten any notification yet. I hope I get something soon. I don't think I like the idea of failing ABS and fires.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (ChrisMD)*

Yes Chris, those are build dates. That's alot of VWs!


----------



## ChrisMD (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (spongebob_squarepants)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's alot of VWs![HR][/HR]​Uh, yeah!


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (ChrisMD)*

Maybe VW has learned from some of their mistakes from their previous recalls and other campaigns (window regulators, O2 sensors, etc). Fill the parts pipeline from the dealers through the parts depots to the parts manufacturers. Then start sending the notification letters.
This way maybe the dealership service departments will be able to schedule and service the VWs that are covered under the recall without having to make the customer come back because there are no parts to do the work.


----------



## filiberti (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (spongebob_squarepants)*

got my letter today 4/13 for my 2002 GTI VR6 bought in Nov
letter does not mention the actual manufacture dates of cars affected
just "some" 2001 and 2002 model years


----------



## JettaJoey (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (spongebob_squarepants)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This recall was announced on 4 Feb, and I've got two of the affected cars, but have yet to see a letter from VW. Anybody else get one? I think the dates were 10/00 - 9/01 NB/Golf/Jetta.[HR][/HR]​I just got the letter today. April 13th. Hhehe, i am bringing my car in for a cehckup anyway.


----------



## kingcrimson (Jul 6, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (JettaJoey)*

Just got my letter today also. I bought my car in July of last year.
Bob


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (kingcrimson)*

I got mine today too...We should all just meet up at the dealership while our cars are being worked on.


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (BoostedVeeDub)*

I got mine today 4/15. Thats ok, they can replace the abs unit while they are fixing my "shifter rod" (or whatever you want to freaking call it) in my intake manifold....


----------



## filiberti (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (filiberti)*

called my dealer for an appt and they told me I got to leave car for 6 hrs?? The letter says only 1.5hrs but dealer says it more involved they got to BLEED the brakes. I called a second dealer in my area and they said it should only take couple hrs so I'm going to them instead. Hope it is only a couple hrs or I hope they got loaner cars. The first dealer has no loaner cars, I asked , they said I could rent a car at Enterprise ... thanks alot


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (filiberti)*

tel them to go screw. Theres no reason why you, me or anyone else should have to pay for a loaner car...especially for something they screwed up on...


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (JustinVW)*

I want my letter. And while they're at it I want my shifter linkage adjusted. 2nd gear and 3rd gear are rough but not sycro rough.


----------



## ChrisMD (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (landrumdh)*

I want mine too! Is there any rhyme or reason to the order in which they send them out?
And 6 HOURS?!? Glad I get free loaners. They can have it all day. I'll go shopping in my Beetle loaner.


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (ChrisMD)*

Here is the letter I got in for my 2002 GTI:
Subject: Reacall WJ - Check/Replace ABS Control Unit
*"Dear Volkswagen Owner:
This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act. Volkswagen has decided that a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety exists in some 2001 and 2002 model year Volkswagen Golf, Jetta, GTI and New Beetle vehicles. Our records show your car is one of the vehicles affected by this recall. 
What is The Problem?
The electronic control unit of your Volkswagen's Anti-lock Brake System (ABS) could experience a short circuit will electrically overload components within the unit causing overheating and melting of wire insulation which could result in fire."
What Will Volkswagen DO?
Your authorized Volkswagen dealer will check, and if required, install a new ABS electronic control unit.
What We Would Like You To Do
Please contact the Service Dept. of your authorized Volksawagen and schedule an appointement as soon as possible. Instructions and replacement parts will be available on March 25th, 2002. Please present the enclosed "Campaign Authorization" form, which indetifies your vehicle to the dealer, when you bring your Volkswagen for this service. The necessery work will take approximetly one-half hours and will, of course, be free of charge."*
Skipping the rest, here's another thing:
*"If the "ABS light" on your instument panel comes on prior to the completion of this service, please contact your Volkswagen dealer immediately."*
There that's the letter I got in on Monday, 15th of April 2002



[Modified by Damir, 7:20 AM 4-16-2002]


----------



## filiberti (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (filiberti)*

OK had my recall taken care of yesterday 4/16 at another dealership / I lucked out, they hooked up car to computer and checked the serial # of the ABS module, Mine didn't have to be replaced







Remember the first dealership (where I bought the car) told me it would take 6 hrs if they needed to replace 
the module, I don't believe them, I think they gave me a line of @#$#. Maybe that dealership just does not like to deal with people waiting for their cars/ They rather have customers drop them off.


----------



## JettaJoey (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (Damir)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here is the letter I got in for my 2002 GTI:
Subject: Reacall WJ - Check/Replace ABS Control Unit
*"Dear Volkswagen Owner:
This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act. Volkswagen has decided that a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety exists in some 2001 and 2002 model year Volkswagen Golf, Jetta, GTI and New Beetle vehicles. Our records show your car is one of the vehicles affected by this recall. 
What is The Problem?
The electronic control unit of your Volkswagen's Anti-lock Brake System (ABS) could experience a short circuit will electrically overload components within the unit causing overheating and melting of wire insulation which could result in fire."
What Will Volkswagen DO?
Your authorized Volkswagen dealer will check, and if required, install a new ABS electronic control unit.
What We Would Like You To Do
Please contact the Service Dept. of your authorized Volksawagen and schedule an appointement as soon as possible. Instructions and replacement parts will be available on March 25th, 2002. Please present the enclosed "Campaign Authorization" form, which indetifies your vehicle to the dealer, when you bring your Volkswagen for this service. The necessery work will take approximetly one-half hours and will, of course, be free of charge."*
Skipping the rest, here's another thing:
*"If the "ABS light" on your instument panel comes on prior to the completion of this service, please contact your Volkswagen dealer immediately."*
There that's the letter I got in on Monday, 15th of April 2002

[Modified by Damir, 7:20 AM 4-16-2002][HR][/HR]​Same letter same date


----------



## JettaJoey (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (JettaJoey)*

yup same one here man


----------



## rigger (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (JettaJoey)*

Does anyone have the actual TSB? If they do, can they post it or scan and post the scan?
TIA!


----------



## illcaptive (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (rigger)*

i just got a letter today and what ticks me off the most i was driving on the highway about 2-3 hours after reading the letter and the abs light came on out of the blue.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## billgti (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (illcaptive)*

just got the letter today
gonna get it fixed tomorrow


----------



## ChrisMD (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (billgti)*

I got mine last week. I have to find out when I start back at work. Seeing as how I work like 2 miles from the dealership, I don't mind leaving it there for the day and just taking their Courtesy Shuttle to work.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (spongebob_squarepants)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Gee I don't know, just something about the ABS unit failing and your car catching on fire. Not much to worry about I guess.














[HR][/HR]​And how serious is the problem-why don't you tell us all you know about it? We would all like to know. Have you heard of any cars with a problem? Will any cars ever have the problem? Your insight please.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (spongebob_squarepants)*

I got one in the mail today








*sings* I just got a letter, I just got a letter, I just got a letter. Wonder what is says */sings*


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (Euro Dude)*

I own 2 cars in the affected build date range...
I received a letter on my '02 TDI which was indeed affected, but my '01 was not. The dealer was able to tell me via phone by VIN# that my '01 was fine, which explains why I never got a letter for the '01.
Dropped off the '02 first thing this morning, supposed to take all day.


----------



## WE20vMK4 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: ABS Recall: anybody get a letter yet? (spongebob_squarepants)*

Is this having to do with the ABS pump randomly going out causing the ASR and ABS idiot lights to come on?


----------

